# They Didn't Get The Response They Were Looking For



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

I was just reading Y-guys post in the JOKES section about "my parents taught me..." and I had to tell you guys a funny story from Monday night.

DW went up to the hospital Monday night to stay the night with my cousin who just had a baby. So the girls and I were home by ourselves. DW had cooked a GREAT dinner for us and had left. Well, my girls practically LIVE off chicken nuggets and pizza. When I was a kid, you ate what was on the dinner table or you woke up hungry the next morning (trying desperately to get DW on this page).

Anyway, the girls and I sat down to eat and the complaining started. Apparently, a crock pot full of chicken, rice, carrots, and brocolli was NOT what they had in mind. I told them that if they at least TRIED what mom had cooked, I would fix them anything else they wanted (baby steps---). They would have nothing to do with it and told me they were going to call mom! I informed them that mom was at the hospital and I did not even know the room number.

The the older one (the master debater) said that she was going to call MY mom....."OK, let me help you!" I reached behind me, grabbed the phone off the wall, dialed my parents' number, and handed the phone to my oldest.

Well, luckily, my mom was not home from work yet! Instead my dad answered the phone. My daughter went on to tell my dad how mean I was and that they were starving. Evidently, my dad asked what DW had cooked for dinner that they HATED so. She told him..you guys can see where this is going can't you? My dad LOVES chicken, rice, carrots and brocolli....now you put them all together and he was ready to jump in the truck and drive to MY house for dinner. The old man must have told her that it sounded as if she needed to eat her dinner......Well a complete melt-down began......"No one understands, everybody hates me, she's only 7 guys!!!!!!!! It was almost comical! Almost.

All I told her was, "It's probably a good thing grandma didn't answer the phone."

I don't know about you guys, but I am definitely turning into my dad.....and I am here to tell you....I should be so lucky!

Sidewinder


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My daughter is 15.....it doens't get any better!!!!!

We took the kids on a cruise a couple of Decembers ago and my son (who was 5 at the time) ate chicken nuggets EVERY night.

Gary


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Our kids have to eat what their mother cooks or at least try it or they get a punishment. They also must eat as my wife says something that grows from the ground. (fruit or veg) at least once a day or more no exceptions or no dessert.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yah what fire44 said. My daughter is 14 going on 24, I sometimes wish she was 7 again at least at that age I could still reason with her somewhat. Kirk


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

All I can say is OMG.I couldn't tell you the last time i mag
de chicken nuggets and my kids aren't to thrilled with pizza either however when we went on the cruise they were all into trying everything new.Payge found out she loves calamari and escargot and Keturra is quite found of cavair and sushi and grilled salmon (hint hint Thor).Thankfully they will try anything, now if we could only get them to stop fight for five minutes.

Don's DW


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Hmmmm...

I've got the opposite problem with my little guys.

If I fixed chicken nuggets for dinner - FOR GET IT!
















They want what they call "REAL MEAT" for dinner, and their favorites are steak, crab, fried chicken, pork chops, roast beef, fish. Along with rice, or a baked potato, and a nice veggie side, and they're good to go! sunny

They do like pizza though.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sidewinder
I feel your pain DD's 12 and 10 the more they nag the more DW gives in









John


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

I have two boys, 12 and 10. Never fails: they eat dinner and an hour later they're hungry again and every hour after that until bedtime. I can't keep them full and I'm worried I'll have to take a 2nd job. What's going to happen when they're 17 and 15? Oh, I got it...I'll sell the house and live in the Outback!


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

We have the two girls.....

6 and 7..one will eat everything and anything, the other is PICKY,PICKY, PICKY!!!

Oh well!!!

Mike


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> My daughter is 15.....it doens't get any better!!!!!
> 
> We took the kids on a cruise a couple of Decembers ago and my son (who was 5 at the time) ate chicken nuggets EVERY night.
> 
> ...


Our daughter is 21 and it doesn't get any better!
Comes home from college and complains







about what I've made for dinner, so I don't make dinner the next night, I figure she is old enough to take care of it herself. Then she complainns cause I didn't fix dinner. 
Go figure....


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Our 6 year old boy is our picky eater. He frequently complains (used to be always, so it's improving). One night, I told him I'd heard enough....he could just go get ready for bed. Boy was he surprised when I set it before him at breakfast (reheated, of course). That episode led to quite an improvement in attitude and reduced complaining. Not sure it helped the picky part.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

So far pretty lucky...all 3 of ours eat almost everything. My middle one is a fruit monster









There favorite food is still McDonalds









thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I told my girls that they cannot tell anyone. They like my cooking better than my wifes now. I guess I am getting better at this Mr Mom stuff. They both eat petty much anything but I have always made them try something and then if they do not like it, They can spit it into a napkin. This way they never feel forced to eat something they do not like.

John


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I feel your pain! But wait for them to hit the teen years. Then it is time to go into a bunker for 7 years and ride out the storm. My son is now 21 and in the Navy, so he is already well out of the nest, and my daughter, who will turn 20 this December, will soon join her husband in Japan, so it is just about time for us to emerge from our storm shelter.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

W4drr, where do you get this bunker at? All three of mine are teens and We really need it at times. I guess the good news is with my oldest the seven year period is almost up. On the idea of the bunker maybe I could pick up a older TT and bury it in my back yard as a hide away, is this considered a mod? Kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sidewinder,

Did they eat it?? you never told us.

Our girls are 13, if they don't like what's for dinner, they can make their own and sometimes they do.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We make 2 or 3 items for dinner (say pork, rice and corn). So ours will normally eat something. If they do and are still hungry they can make themselves something. If they won't eat anything that was prepared then it is toast and water.

My middle boy was a real picky eater and would not eat steak, fish or pork. Typically he would eat all the potato's and corn or rice that came with the meal but never the meat. Now at 15 he is starting to eat everything but he has to drown the meat in sauce.

My oldest is 17 now and will eat a salad with every thing on it but will not touch green beans or peas. He will eat brown bean of any type.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I guess we are fortunate, our kids (for the most part), love their fruits and veggies.

My daughter is a little picky, not big on chicken or hamburger, but put a Salmon steak in front of her, and she will devour it.

My son will eat anything. At the age of four, I watched him inhale a plate of broccoli at a party we were at at. Didn't even try the dip! And, get in the way of him and a fresh Dungenous crab, and you would be safer being between a momma bear, and her cub!

Go figure?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

For lunch our kids get chicken nuggets or whatever they want. Dinner, you eat what's been prepared or you go hungry or get some peanut butter and crackers from the pantry. I know too many moms and dads that make 3 separate meals for the family, Not happening in this house.

Bill.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

hmmmmm, I wonder if all the kids ears are burning.....

My three year girl will eat anything that is not bolted down...meats, vegetables, etc....we'll see if that continues. My five year old boy eats like a bird.....I know that won't continue......


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Our DD doesn't like anything Green. A couple of months ago, they had a Canned Food Drive at school. We forgot to get our cans together the night before so she calls me at work the next morning telling me today is the deadline. So I told her to go to the pantry to get what she needed. You guessed it: She took every can of green beans and peas to the Food Drive. I had just been to the grocery and was well stocked.







See the keyword: WAS. 
It's funny now and a story she won't live down for a long time.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Boy, it sounds like you guys need to try the Texas Prison Special....foodloaf.

When inmates act up, all of their meal is put into a food processor and blended together and baked into a loaf. Presto.......foodloaf.

Yummy, Yummy, Yummy.

Makes me hungry just to think about it.

Markl


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Boy, it sounds like you guys need to try the Texas Prison Special....foodloaf.
> 
> When inmates act up, all of their meal is put into a food processor and blended together and baked into a loaf. Presto.......foodloaf.
> 
> ...


I you know this for a fact because...............


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> you know this for a fact because...............


Yup, you got it. I spent 7 of the best years of my life in Texas prisons.

Of course, I just worked there (counselor for a substance abuse treatment provider). Spent lots of time talking with correctional officers from all over the state.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Been there , done that. When my daughter was about 4 or 5 she refused to eat spagetti one night, so I made her sit at the table until she ate it. She fell asleep finally with here head in the plate. Made a lovely picture that I can still torment her with today.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

So I see from these posts that I'm NOT the meanest individual on the fac of the earth, as exress by my oldest daughter that night.

Your responses have aided in getting DW on MY page.

Thanks









Sidewinder


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

It the parents responsibility to mold there children and expose them to new things. This some times means they have be be dragged, kicking and screaming. My wife was brought up never eating fish. "Fish Smells..." Then I introduced her to Crab Legs, Scallops, Lobster, Shrimp, and some of the more mild fish felits. She realized what she was missing and is much more apt to try different things now.

As for my boys, the older one has his days. Some times hungry and eats well, and some times just doesn't want to eat. The younger one is a big eater. This kid and put away some groceries. A couple of years back, my wife and I noticed that when he is really hungry, as he eats, he actually moans with delight. These are usually the times when he is eating the food as fast as we are putting it on the plate. Many is a time that he is finished before we even get to sit down.


----------

